# Standards for coding from remote location



## rfick (Oct 28, 2008)

Our office is looking at the possiblity of having coders work remotely from home. I have been asked if I can perhaps find standards in which coders are asked to perform on a daily basis. Does anyone know where I might find a policy on standards on the web or might like to share theirs with us? We are especially looking for if coders are held responsible for a certian quota on a daily basis and how this might be monitored.


----------



## sprkysgirl (Nov 4, 2008)

*standards remote coding*

I worked from home at one point so may have some ideas for you. My email is sprkysgrl@yahoo.com if you want this info please leave me your phone number and we can talk.


----------



## susanlwright (Feb 8, 2009)

Did you ever receive any information on your question regarding standards?  I have been searching the web also and cannot find anything.


----------



## habbott (Feb 20, 2009)

I have standards I would be willing to share...my work email is Heather.Abbott@va.gov


----------



## cbutler (Mar 1, 2009)

*production standards for work at home coders*

I am also interested in production standards for coders who work from home. Please email me if you have any leads on how to go about obtaining performance metrics and how the work volume can be monitored and managed.
Thank you.


----------

